# Aimar T150



## Sub5 (9. April 2017)

Hallo,

Ich habe viel Gutes von dem Aimar T150 Geber geht und möchte mein Lowrance HDS III mit diesem Geber upgraden.

Nun soll die Chirp Funktionalität und damit die Auflösung bedeutend besser sein.

Gibt es irgendwelche Nachteile die ich mir damit erkaufe. Kleiner Winkel etc...

Kann Der Geber auch die Temperatur ans Gerät übermitteln.

Würde der Geber auch mit einem Lowrance Tiefenmesser funktionieren zB. LST-3800 den ich alternativ zum Echo über einen Lowrance SB-10BL Umschalter aktivieren kann....

Hintergrund ist, dass nicht bei allen Revieren Echos erlaubt sind und ich überlege mir hier einen Thiefenmesser als Sicherheitsfeature zuzulegen um nicht gänzlich blind zu laufen...

Liebe Grüsse

thomas


----------



## goldfisch12 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aimar T150*

Hallo, ich kenne den Airmar T150m nur im Betrieb mit Garmin Geräten, die Version für Lowrance wird sich davon aber technisch nicht unterscheiden.
Zunächst ist der T150 ein Mid Chirp Geber, der nur traditionelles 2-D Verfahren kann. Die Auslegung ist also eher für mittlere Tiefen, z.B. die Salzwasserangelei gedacht. In der norwegischen Fjorden z.B. liefert er 1 A Scanergebnisse, die deutlich besser sind, als die der Standardgeber. Für den Flachwasserbereich gibt es Alternativen, auch von Airmar, das solltest Du bedenken.
Zur genaueren Information über den T150m, Scanfrequenzen etc. solltest Du die Airmar Homepage befragen, da wirst Du alles Wissenswerte finden.


----------

